# Flounder gig



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey all! Was wondering what recommendation yall had for the right flounder gig. Pics or links would be great.. Thanks and tight lines


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

cosson gigs Jim Cosson makes and sells the best Gigs available and will give you all the advise you need. He is on this forum.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Cosson gig and Boutwell pole is the best you can get. Both are forum members.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Cosson. Don't know where you are - if Pensacola or east, probably directly from him. If west of Pensacola, Brunson net has them in stock (bought mine there a couple of months ago, and saw new inventory in there today).


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks all!


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

markbxr400 said:


> Cosson. Don't know where you are - if Pensacola or east, probably directly from him. If west of Pensacola, Brunson net has them in stock (bought mine there a couple of months ago, and saw new inventory in there today).


DeFuniak Springs Fl. and then way out in the woods  
If you can't find me here very often look me up on Face Book, sorry for not checking PFF often, got a lots going on here with elderly parents.


----------

